# Baby powder & cloth diapers?



## Guppy051708

Seems my LO gets a little raw (from wet wipes I think). It's NOT a diaper rash, so I thought using baby powder woukd help, however, I am aware that you can't use creams and gels with cloth as they are repelents and cause the inserts/diapers not to absorb the pee,hence ruin the diapers. (btw, we are using fuzzibunz one size if that makes a difference). Anyways, I have searched high and low and I can't find the answer to this question. can you use baby powder with these cloth diapers? :shrug: and if you can't what could I use for this issue? :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

I've never read it anywhere but I would think it would clog up the nappies. As soon as it gets wet it'll turn into gloop and not be great for the cloth. 

If it's the wet wipes causing the problem, why not switch to cloth wipes and water or a gentle solution? Disposable wipes have loads of chemicals that can irritate.


----------



## bky

I don't personally, but I think I read that Nicolatmn did use baby powder?
We get some raw looking stuff sometimes (in her leg folds only really) but I find it clears right up if I oil her up (I use grapeseed oil). I don't use wet wipes often though, usually only water/cloth.


----------



## MayasMama88

Yes, you can definitely use it with FuzziBunz. I spoke to Pam in the FB customer service dept. and she said that zinc oxide based powders like Caldescene and Baby Gold Bond, and regular cornstarch are the best to use. :)


----------



## jc_d1

Hi guppy - this question has nothing to do with the thread but I don't know how to private message. (Assuming this one sticks *fingers crossed*) my children will be 18 months apart (have an 11 month old and am 10w pregnant) I noticed that your little ones are also close in age. I was hoping you could tell me how well thats been going/ any advice you have? Thanks!


----------

